# New Glycine Combat Sub



## Emsflyer84

Hey all. I just received a new Combat Sub 42mm. Right out of the box I was impressed with build quality. My previous divers have been Seiko, Orient, etc. I've heard people say the Glycine is OK quality, but not great. Maybe that's true when compared to Swiss watches that cost thousands. But here are a few observations:

Bracelet is fairly good, but a couple of the links were almost impossible to remove. I actually broke my bracelet tool trying to push the pins out. Once it was sized, it's very comfortable 

Bezel action is good, clicks are solid and everything lines up perfectly. 

The crown/stem really shines. Screwing and unscrewing the crown is a total joy. It's so smooth you can't feel the threads at all. When screwing the crown back down, it catches the threads perfectly and works amazingly well. The movement winds very smooth as well. 

Speaking of the movement... it's the ETA 2824 which I know and love. My Hamilton Khaki has the same and runs consistently about +3 seconds per day. So far the Glycine seems to be running very fast, like almost a second per hour. I'll have to give it some time to break in as I've only worn it about 5 hours since it came out of the box now. 

So far I'm very impressed with the quality of the watch. We'll keep an eye on the accuracy.


----------



## SunOfAtom

Very cool, I have been eyeing that exact watch as a possible diver addition. Does it appear that the bracelet can be replaced with a different type of strap (leather, nato, etc)? Their site says the bracelet is "integrated" and I am not sure how they are using that term.


----------



## Vlance

Not bad!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emsflyer84

SunOfAtom said:


> Very cool, I have been eyeing that exact watch as a possible diver addition. Does it appear that the bracelet can be replaced with a different type of strap (leather, nato, etc)? Their site says the bracelet is "integrated" and I am not sure how they are using that term.


They just mean curved end links I think. The bracelet is clearly removable. Actually this watch works very well on NATO style straps, as the profile is so low that the extra height from a strap sitting under it doesn't make it too tall.


----------



## Michaeljord

Absolutely impressive and lovely looking piece!:-!


----------



## Minorcollector

Where did you get this? Love the yellow hands and markers.


----------



## SunOfAtom

Emsflyer84 said:


> They just mean curved end links I think. The bracelet is clearly removable. Actually this watch works very well on NATO style straps, as the profile is so low that the extra height from a strap sitting under it doesn't make it too tall.


Excellent, thank you for the info. It looks great on the bracelet, I was just not sure about committing to something that _had_ to be on a bracelet.


----------



## Emsflyer84

Minorcollector said:


> Where did you get this? Love the yellow hands and markers.


Believe it or not, this was through Massdrop. Short lived flash sale based on a certain number of committed orders to lock in a lower price. So I can't tell you who it actually came from as I bought it through the third party, Massdrop. But the warranty card is stamped with "authorized distributor" which was a nice surprise  But this version is available on Amazon as well.

The yellow is an awesome contrast. And the dial is a cool smoky black, and the bezel looks black or grey depending on the lighting. I like the "battleship grey" hands as well.


----------



## molarface

Hadn't seen that one before - very nice!


----------



## Tjdt92

Nice bro awesome pick up!!


----------



## Tjdt92

Never seen this one before stop tempting me haha


----------



## Emsflyer84

A little follow up. On shark mesh.


----------



## karwath

I think the Combat Sub is the best value for the $ diver out there.


----------



## Emsflyer84

karwath said:


> I think the Combat Sub is the best value for the $ diver out there.


I'm starting to agree. The case dimensions, solid build and the crazy smooth crown/stem action make it feel much more expensive. Especially considering I got a crazy deal on Massdrop.


----------



## bwvan

Yes, very nice. I have the red bezel and brown bezel versions and could not be happier with them.


----------



## gruntmedik

Mine just arrived, and I am having a heck of a time trying to resize the bracelet. Are they push pins, or screw? There appears to be a very small slot on some, but not all of the link pins, but too small for even my tiniest screwdriver. I tried driving 1 out in the direction indicated, but that just resulted in a bent pusher.


----------



## SunOfAtom

Emsflyer84 said:


> A little follow up. On shark mesh.


Wow, nice picture. The gray is stunning in the sunlight! Is it a 60-click bezel?


----------



## Emsflyer84

gruntmedik said:


> Mine just arrived, and I am having a heck of a time trying to resize the bracelet. Are they push pins, or screw? There appears to be a very small slot on some, but not all of the link pins, but too small for even my tiniest screwdriver. I tried driving 1 out in the direction indicated, but that just resulted in a bent pusher.


My stock oyster style bracelet was push pins. One side looks like a small screw head but it's not. There are arrows on the inside of the links that tell you which way to push the pins out. I have a special stand with pin pushers and a hammer to remove the pins, and I bent 3 pushers trying to get these pins out. It was very difficult, some harder then others. But I got it done. Then changed the band anyway


----------



## Emsflyer84

SunOfAtom said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little follow up. On shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice picture. The gray is stunning in the sunlight! Is it a 60-click bezel?
Click to expand...

Thanks! The grey is really special. It's a glossy grey that has a hint of brown in certain light. Here's another picture.


----------



## Emsflyer84

SunOfAtom said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little follow up. On shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice picture. The gray is stunning in the sunlight! Is it a 60-click bezel?
Click to expand...

Yes it's a 60 click. Wish it was 120 but I never use the bezel for anything so it's fine with me.


----------



## SunOfAtom

Emsflyer84 said:


> SunOfAtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little follow up. On shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice picture. The gray is stunning in the sunlight! Is it a 60-click bezel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's a 60 click. Wish it was 120 but I never use the bezel for anything so it's fine with me.
Click to expand...

What?! The timing bezel is the best part of a diver! You should try using it sometime, it is really handy. Parking meters, lunch breaks, a reference in time is useful for lots of daily scenarios. While 120 is nice, 60 works really well. My last inexpensive diver had a 90 click bezel, which was surprisingly annoying at times.


----------



## Siggyboy

Nice model! I have the same one but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Anderson101

Cool catch.


----------



## mwillems

gruntmedik said:


> Mine just arrived, and I am having a heck of a time trying to resize the bracelet. Are they push pins, or screw? There appears to be a very small slot on some, but not all of the link pins, but too small for even my tiniest screwdriver. I tried driving 1 out in the direction indicated, but that just resulted in a bent pusher.


Did you get it done? How? I can't do it either. They won't budge.


----------



## gruntmedik

mwillems said:


> Did you get it done? How? I can't do it either. They won't budge.


They are just really tight. I wound up buying a screw type pin pusher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

The bracelet pins have the appearance of tiny cotter pins except that rather having the enlarged portion on the bend like a cotter pin, the enlarged portion is where the two ends come together. They are made of a piece of half round wire. Below is a photograph of a typical bracelet pin. They are available in several different diameters and lengths. What may appear to be a very narrow screw slot, is actually the two wire ends where they come together. The pins need to be pushed out from the end opposite the split. Once the enlarged end clears the hole in the bracelet link, the pin should be an easy push fit. Obviously, the pins are fitted back into place with the enlarged end going in last.









James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## mwillems




----------



## gshankaran

gruntmedik said:


> They are just really tight. I wound up buying a screw type pin pusher.


I tried it....and my screw type pin pusher is now hopelessly broken. Two of my pins broke but I couldn't get the bracelet pin to budge a mm. Any recommendations on what product you use/purchased to get this done? Thanks!

(It really is a pain to resize the bracelet on what otherwise is a fantastic watch - what a miss by Glycine.)


----------



## Horologic

Cool looking watch. I just saw this exact model at my local Costco. For 289, it was quite tempting. I don't have any divers with Arabic numbers.


----------



## Jagamov

Horologic said:


> Cool looking watch. I just saw this exact model at my local Costco. For 289, it was quite tempting. I don't have any divers with Arabic numbers.


I was at Costco as was totally tempted...meaning I bought it. Seemed like a great deal for how nice it is.

On a NATO until I can size the bracelet.


----------



## gshankaran

I had the same problem. WD-40 did the trick. Just apply some generously around the pins, and between the link separations to lubricate the pins. I then used the watch hammer and pin remover. The rack-type pin pusher doesn't work on this bracelet. That got out most of the pins. There are still a couple of stubborn ones that I let be. I got out enough links to be able to resize the bracelet around my 7-inch wrists.


----------



## HoroContrarian

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all. I just received a new Combat Sub 42mm. Right out of the box I was impressed with build quality. My previous divers have been Seiko, Orient, etc. I've heard people say the Glycine is OK quality, but not great. Maybe that's true when compared to Swiss watches that cost thousands. But here are a few observations:
> 
> Bracelet is fairly good, but a couple of the links were almost impossible to remove. I actually broke my bracelet tool trying to push the pins out. Once it was sized, it's very comfortable
> 
> Bezel action is good, clicks are solid and everything lines up perfectly.
> 
> The crown/stem really shines. Screwing and unscrewing the crown is a total joy. It's so smooth you can't feel the threads at all. When screwing the crown back down, it catches the threads perfectly and works amazingly well. The movement winds very smooth as well.
> 
> Speaking of the movement... it's the ETA 2824 which I know and love. My Hamilton Khaki has the same and runs consistently about +3 seconds per day. So far the Glycine seems to be running very fast, like almost a second per hour. I'll have to give it some time to break in as I've only worn it about 5 hours since it came out of the box now.
> 
> So far I'm very impressed with the quality of the watch. We'll keep an eye on the accuracy.


This is a great picture!


----------



## yankeexpress

All my previous Combat Subs have had 60 click dive bezels, but just discovered this new Bronze GL0242 has a 120 click.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Hey everyone heat up the bracelet pins with hot water if they're not moving.


----------



## Jimbo85281

mdrtoronto said:


> Hey everyone heat up the bracelet pins with hot water if they're not moving.


I didn't have problems getting them out. But back in was an issue. I took 400 grit sand paper and sanded the fat end until it was thin enough to slide back in with a snug fit.

I think freezing it would make more sense as cold metal will contract.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81

Is Costco still selling? What color they sell?


----------



## Horologic

My Costco has the GL0076. 

Black dial, grey bezel, with arabic numbers.


----------



## ThunderGulch

I bought a Glycine GL0076 from Costco (in store) as well but I thought it was one of the toughest bezels to turn. So I ordered one from them online and got a piece that pretty much had the same problem. Anyone else experience this? 

Oh, and I found this thread because of the pain it was to re-size the bracelet. Some of those little things would not budge! It's too bad because it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Jimbo85281

ThunderGulch said:


> I bought a Glycine GL0076 from Costco (in store) as well but I thought it was one of the toughest bezels to turn. So I ordered one from them online and got a piece that pretty much had the same problem. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Oh, and I found this thread because of the pain it was to re-size the bracelet. Some of those little things would not budge! It's too bad because it's a great looking watch.


It shouldn't be that hard to turn. I've owned 4 combat subs and they're all easy to turn. I would think it would loosen up though if you got a stiff example.

Holy hell those bracelet pins are tough. One was in there so tight that when I tried to take it out the link actually started to separate at the seams. That's crazy. Eventually I got them out and then sanded the ends so they went back in easier.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The Glycine subs at under $400 are good values. Under $300 is even better, of course.


----------



## mplsabdullah

First bracelet I ever gave up on. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagamov

mplsabdullah said:


> First bracelet I ever gave up on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


That's crazy y'all are having so much trouble sizing it. I ordered a cheap pin punch tool and band holder from Esslinger and a few taps of the hammer and they came right out. Was pretty painless which surprised me since everyone said it was difficult.

The good news is that this watch looks much better on a NATO, so you can ditch the bracelet anyway.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Jagamov said:


> That's crazy y'all are having so much trouble sizing it. I ordered a cheap pin punch tool and band holder from Esslinger and a few taps of the hammer and they came right out. Was pretty painless which surprised me since everyone said it was difficult.
> 
> The good news is that this watch looks much better on a NATO, so you can ditch the bracelet anyway.


Yep it really surprised me how difficult it is. I've sized way more bracelets then I can count with all kinds of pin collars, split pins, screws, double sided screws, etc and never ran into this much trouble. As someone else mentioned some of my pins are so stuck that the link started to actually bend outwards before the pin would come out. Crazy

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Mine was super easy to size but I can sympathize with y'all. 

Couple years ago I purchased a nice Victorinox watch for my wife. Sadly, I had to take to the jeweler to have it resized (it took him 25 minutes to take the links out so I don't feel too bad about having to get someone else to do it) b/c I could not get the pin to budge to save my life. 

I wish I had tried immersing it in some soapy warm water to clean the pin area and then cool water so that the metal could contract. Maybe you guys could gave that procedure a try and report back.


----------



## yankeexpress

Gradient dial


----------



## Split-2nd

Yes, Yankee, It's a sharp piece!


----------



## Neomentat

I like it, I noticed this brand ends up on various discount sites at 50% off or more very often.


----------



## yankeexpress

Split-2nd said:


> Yes, Yankee, It's a sharp piece!
> View attachment 14559055


Note the change back to the old logo


----------



## Vindic8

I just recieved my bronze in blue. First day was very pleased.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbler

I liked my GL0076 but the bezel was not well aligned, off by 1mm+. I ended up returning it to Costco for that reason, and not getting past the yellow/greenish numerals/hands.


----------



## tmvu13

Anyone have a picture of the Titan (GL0092) on the wrist? Would like to see the red bezel in the real world.


----------



## bklake

Just got one of these from Costco, GL0076. Yes, the link pins were very difficult to remove. I bent 2 pins on my cheap pin removal set. Ended up making new tool pins with music wire. I made the pins just long enough to push the link pin past the nub. Shorter and stiffer. 

I usually avoid 3 o'clock crown diver watches. This one seems to conform to my wrist nicely. 

I usually wear a Seiko Diver but for the similar money, I thought I would give a Swiss watch a try. We shall see. 3 seconds fast after 20 hrs run time.


----------



## Dobbler

Dobbler said:


> I liked my GL0076 but the bezel was not well aligned, off by 1mm+. I ended up returning it to Costco for that reason, and not getting past the yellow/greenish numerals/hands.


I looked at a couple more of the GL0076 and all the bezels were off the same amount. The black/white face/carbon fiber band model (don't remember the number) was properly aligned. Almost picked it up ($289 Costco as well) but the ceramic bezel was a bit too shiny. A flat-black bezel with the bright white face and redish accents would have looked better IMO.


----------



## eddiefirestone

She's a beauty, wear it in good health


----------



## merv1n

Just taken delivery of a black/grey GL0076 - slightly apprehensive opening the box as I hadn't seen one in the metal. Wow - what a classy looking piece! Early days I know but the
overall looks, quality and comfort on the wrist are extremely impressive for the price. The dial and bezel look gorgeously different from the usual black - I'd say more grey but very distinctive.
The watch feels very solid and sits comfortably on my 7.25" wrist. I needed to shorten the bracelet and it took me a while to realise that the screw-heads in the bracelet are decorative. Pushing the pins out as indicated by the arrows was easy and it took just a few minutes to make the necessary adjustment. I've bought and sold most Rolex models and now only have a vintage Air King as a keeper. I've realised that I don't need to invest such large sums when there are such attractive alternatives at a fraction of the price. I've looked at Glycine over the years
but never bought one. So pleased that finally I own one. Now just waiting for my Squale 'Root Beer' to arrive!


----------



## MrDisco99

Split-2nd said:


> Yes, Yankee, It's a sharp piece!
> View attachment 14559055


I wish they would make a steel version with that dial.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

tmvu13 said:


> Anyone have a picture of the Titan (GL0092) on the wrist? Would like to see the red bezel in the real world.


For some reason no one posts pictures of them lol, but I got you. And I'll add that I am still looking for the right strap combination. The gold is a bit much for me and initially was considering to (and still may) sell or trade.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

(Deleted double post)


----------



## merv1n

Newly arrived GL0076


----------



## WeirdGuy

I just grabbed a GL0077 from Ashford. Looking forward to getting it. This model has been on my radar for a bit, just never picked it up. This will be my second Sub in the collection. I also have a GL0083 that I really like.


----------



## rabbiporkchop

I just bought one and I would gladly trade it for a seiko monster diver 2nd or 3rd generation. Not having drilled lugs is a big downer for me. The Crown doesn't seem very well protected and I'm afraid to even wear it.


----------



## thedonn007

rabbiporkchop said:


> I just bought one and I would gladly trade it for a seiko monster diver 2nd or 3rd generation. Not having drilled lugs is a big downer for me. The Crown doesn't seem very well protected and I'm afraid to even wear it.


Which one did you get? I have a Monster. Might be will to trade it.


----------



## Michael 808

Just pulled the trigger on the GL0257 (46mm 300m on nato) AND the GL0260 (42mm blue dial/bezel rose gold hands) from Ashford, pretty excited to be honest, probably can't keep both, also eyeing the GL0269 (42mm PVD w/gold accents on rubber), never owned a Glycine, hope they're as nice in person as they are in pics!!


----------



## WeirdGuy

Michael 808 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GL0257 (46mm 300m on nato) AND the GL0260 (42mm blue dial/bezel rose gold hands) from Ashford, pretty excited to be honest, probably can't keep both, also eyeing the GL0269 (42mm PVD w/gold accents on rubber), never owned a Glycine, hope they're as nice in person as they are in pics!!


Better in person.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Michael 808 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the GL0257 (46mm 300m on nato) AND the GL0260 (42mm blue dial/bezel rose gold hands) from Ashford, pretty excited to be honest, probably can't keep both, also eyeing the GL0269 (42mm PVD w/gold accents on rubber), never owned a Glycine, hope they're as nice in person as they are in pics!!


Better in person.


----------



## Michael 808

WeirdGuy said:


> Better in person.


Right you are!!


----------



## pickle puss

Very nice watches.


----------



## Michael 808

pickle puss said:


> Very nice watches.
> 
> View attachment 15003305


Looks killer!! It's funny, I chatted with someone from Ashford to see if they would still do the 10% off coupon so I could pick up your version ($379) and was told the best they could do was 5% off, I said, "fair enough", so I navigate away for just a few minutes to check my account and in the meantime those suckers jacked the price up to $595, I know they'll come back down but damn, sort of chapped my britches... Nice watch though!!


----------



## pickle puss

^^^^^
Watchgooroo (essentially Ashford) has them at 399


----------



## Thunder1

Michael 808 said:


> Looks killer!! It's funny, I chatted with someone from Ashford to see if they would still do the 10% off coupon so I could pick up your version ($379) and was told the best they could do was 5% off, I said, "fair enough", so I navigate away for just a few minutes to check my account and in the meantime those suckers jacked the price up to $595, I know they'll come back down but damn, sort of chapped my britches... Nice watch though!!


Try WatchGooRoos...


----------



## Michael 808

I appreciate it, never even heard of WatchGooRoos which is surprising, I'm always looking for deals. I might wait a bit to see if they come back down at Ashford, I should have bundled it with my others a few days ago for $341 each, patience however is not my strong suit:/ Thanks again!


----------



## WeirdGuy

My GL0077 came in the mail yesterday. I like it on the bracelet, but decided to move the bracelet to my GL0083 instead and put the 0077 on a blue Barton canvas strap.


----------



## Nathan Eggen

These look really great! My question is, have they kept their quality up ever since becoming acquired by invicta? I know it’s been a while, but I’m still a little skeptical...


----------



## WeirdGuy

Nathan Eggen said:


> These look really great! My question is, have they kept their quality up ever since becoming acquired by invicta? I know it's been a while, but I'm still a little skeptical...


Yes, they have. And thank you. I haven't seen a quality change in the least since being acquired by Invicta.


----------



## Split-2nd

Michael 808 said:


> Right you are!!
> 
> View attachment 15001087
> 
> 
> View attachment 15001093


Hey, what reference is that top one?


----------



## Split-2nd

Why is Glycine offering the best colorways in 46mm? Come on, Glycine!


----------



## bracque

accidental post


----------



## johnny_b2

WeirdGuy said:


> Yes, they have. And thank you. I haven't seen a quality change in the least since being acquired by Invicta.


Maybe it didn't decrease when they had the new logo. I had one of the subs before invicta and one after invicta. Both were cool, the one with the new logo was even better, because it had an AR coating on the crystal which the old version didn't have. 
Still, when I look at the new versions of the subs than I see:

1. Old logo on new versions is NOT applied as was the new "invicta" logo. 
2. The date is on most of the subs on a standard white background whereas the ones with the "invicta" logo had date windows on black background.

That's a big disappointment for me. Just take a look (maybe not a sub, but a stealth version with white date like on the combat gl0297-0299...jeez)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

johnny_b2 said:


> Maybe it didn't decrease when they had the new logo. I had one of the subs before invicta and one after invicta. Both were cool, the one with the new logo was even better, because it had an AR coating on the crystal which the old version didn't have.
> Still, when I look at the new versions of the subs than I see:
> 
> 1. Old logo on new versions is NOT applied as was the new "invicta" logo.
> 2. The date is on most of the subs on a standard white background whereas the ones with the "invicta" logo had date windows on black background.
> 
> That's a big disappointment for me. Just take a look (maybe not a sub, but a stealth version with white date like on the combat gl0297-0299...jeez)
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


That's just down to style, not quality.


----------



## johnny_b2

MrDisco99 said:


> That's just down to style, not quality.


I disagree. Both - window date and applied logo are more expensive and easier to do when it's a standard. And white background on dates are standard. Every other color combination is extra charged. As it is with applied logo. So it seems to me, it was just "some cost cutting" there...

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30

johnny_b2 said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have. And thank you. I haven't seen a quality change in the least since being acquired by Invicta.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't decrease when they had the new logo. I had one of the subs before invicta and one after invicta. Both were cool, the one with the new logo was even better, because it had an AR coating on the crystal which the old version didn't have.
> Still, when I look at the new versions of the subs than I see:
> 
> 1. Old logo on new versions is NOT applied as was the new "invicta" logo.
> 2. The date is on most of the subs on a standard white background whereas the ones with the "invicta" logo had date windows on black background.
> 
> That's a big disappointment for me. Just take a look (maybe not a sub, but a stealth version with white date like on the combat gl0297-0299...jeez)
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why do people think that invicta changed the logo? The new winged logo was pre invicta. This is a fact. Same year (2014), but the previous owners came up with the new logo as a 100 year anniversary logo to celebrate glycine's history with pilots watches. This logo has already been discontinued under invicta. As has from what I can see some of the short cutting previously seen such as the absence of drilled lugs and crown stem o-rings.

So the "inferior" winged logo will actually end up being collectible when people realize the facts behind it. It sounds to me, under invicta, glycine is very committed to preserving their legacy.


----------



## MrDisco99

johnny_b2 said:


> I disagree. Both - window date and applied logo are more expensive and easier to do when it's a standard. And white background on dates are standard. Every other color combination is extra charged. As it is with applied logo. So it seems to me, it was just "some cost cutting" there...
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


It's not. It's just style differences in particular models. The black date wheel is just an option from ETA/Sellita and doesn't add any cost.

My brand new GL0185 with the printed crown logo has a white-on-black date wheel.

Also, the "wings" logo may look applied but upon closer inspection, it's actually just thickly applied printing or a decal.


----------



## johnny_b2

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Why do people think that invicta changed the logo? The new winged logo was pre invicta. This is a fact. Same year (2014), but the previous owners came up with the new logo as a 100 year anniversary logo to celebrate glycine's history with pilots watches. This logo has already been discontinued under invicta. As has from what I can see some of the short cutting previously seen such as the absence of drilled lugs and crown stem o-rings.
> 
> So the "inferior" winged logo will actually end up being collectible when people realize the facts behind it. It sounds to me, under invicta, glycine is very committed to preserving their legacy.


Sorry, it was just a shorthand i used, because most of us identify the change of the logo with invicta. I don't have a problem with it. Actually, I do own one and think that with the applied logo it looks fantastic









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

MrDisco99 said:


> It's not. It's just style differences in particular models. The black date wheel is just an option from ETA/Sellita and doesn't add any cost.
> 
> My brand new GL0185 with the printed crown logo has a white-on-black date wheel.
> 
> Also, the "wings" logo may look applied but upon closer inspection, it's actually just thickly applied printing or a decal.


So what you are saying is, that someone at Glycine thought: "well, the white date background in gl0297 looks much better, than it would look with a black background" - as it was on the old models?









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

Glycine or Invicta Combat Sub, both are good values for the money. I would not have purchased a $1,000 Glycine Combat Sub, but I have purchased 3 Invicta combat subs at $350 each.


----------



## MrDisco99

johnny_b2 said:


> So what you are saying is, that someone at Glycine thought: "well, the white date background in gl0297 looks much better, than it would look with a black background" - as it was on the old models?


I don't work at Glycine, so I really don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## johnny_b2

MrDisco99 said:


> I don't work at Glycine, so I really don't know what they were thinking.


So you do get my point? Cause before that, you were saying, that it's not a cost issue... I actually know: it is. Standard on the Sellita movement at the date window is white. Everything else is extra cost. The same goes for applied logo.

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

don't know about logos or date wheel costs, but so far this particular Combat Sub keeps good time. I set it against this G-Shock (radio time signal) 48 hours ago.


----------



## Deputy Dave

I'll be able to "play" soon...I ordered a GL0095 today-that's the 48mm version of the same colorway of the OPs watch. I also ordered a custom grey strap and buckle package from Toshi straps to go with it. Looking forward to it getting here from Ashford/watchgooroo. This is my first post in the Glycine sub-forum, and while I know that some WUS folks cringe at the 46s/48s, I have a 9" wrist and I "cringe" when reading the bulk of the posters saying 41/42/43 watches are "huge". In addition to my huge wrist, I like bigger dials and watches anyway. I'll post pics when I can pair it up with the strap (mid-June).


----------



## Michael 808

Deputy Dave said:


> I'll be able to "play" soon...I ordered a GL0095 today-that's the 48mm version of the same colorway of the OPs watch. I also ordered a custom grey strap and buckle package from Toshi straps to go with it. Looking forward to it getting here from Ashford/watchgooroo. This is my first post in the Glycine sub-forum, and while I know that some WUS folks cringe at the 46s/48s, I have a 9" wrist and I "cringe" when reading the bulk of the posters saying 41/42/43 watches are "huge". In addition to my huge wrist, I like bigger dials and watches anyway. I'll post pics when I can pair it up with the strap (mid-June).


Heck yeah man, congrats!! Please post up wrist shots when you get a chance!!


----------



## agent_sumo

Does anyone know the exact weight of the head on Glycine combat sub?
I am thinking of buying the Gl0087 with the rubber strap, but i need mainly a light/tool watch for the summer.
Hope that due to its thin profile it should be light, but i could not find anywhere the info on that.(for example i find the head of SKX007 to be too heavy and even on rubber strap, it does not feel comfortable for me)

Due to the light weight need, i've been checking on the rubber strap version.
I have read that the rubber strap is too thick and stiff, so planning on replacing it.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

agent_sumo said:


> Does anyone know the exact weight of the head on Glycine combat sub?
> I am thinking of buying the Gl0087 with the rubber strap, but i need mainly a light/tool watch for the summer.
> Hope that due to its thin profile it should be light, but i could not find anywhere the info on that.(for example i find the head of SKX007 to be too heavy and even on rubber strap, it does not feel comfortable for me)
> 
> Due to the light weight need, i've been checking on the rubber strap version.
> I have read that the rubber strap is too thick and stiff, so planning on replacing it.


Combat Sub: 74g
Skx: 82g

Just weighed on my food scale. If your main concern is lightness, look at bertucci and other smaller diameter field watches. Ultimate lightness get a simple Casio or similar. Dive watches are relatively heavy. That said the combat sub is pretty light for a 42mm dive watch.


----------



## agent_sumo

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Combat Sub: 74g
> Skx: 82g
> 
> Just weighed on my food scale. If your main concern is lightness, look at bertucci and other smaller diameter field watches. Ultimate lightness get a simple Casio or similar. Dive watches are relatively heavy. That said the combat sub is pretty light for a 42mm dive watch.


Thanks so much for the weighing Mxxxxm!

yes, i have also measured the skx007 on 82gr only the head and 104gr with the original seiko rubber strap.

Have already tried it with Bertucci rubber strap, and though it is way more comfortable from the original it still feels uncomfortable after some time. (maybe the weight balance, too much weight on the head?)

I find omega seamaster SMP quartz 41mm extremely comfortable with omega rubber strap on 100gr.

This Glycine seems light enough as you say and probably with the rubber strap it might be even less than 100gr.

Have already casio g-shock for comfort but i m looking also for mechanical watches.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

agent_sumo said:


> mxxxxxm30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Sub: 74g
> Skx: 82g
> 
> Just weighed on my food scale. If your main concern is lightness, look at bertucci and other smaller diameter field watches. Ultimate lightness get a simple Casio or similar. Dive watches are relatively heavy. That said the combat sub is pretty light for a 42mm dive watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the weighing Mxxxxm!
> 
> yes, i have also measured the skx007 on 82gr only the head and 104gr with the original seiko rubber strap.
> 
> Have already tried it with Bertucci rubber strap, and though it is way more comfortable from the original it still feels uncomfortable after some time. (maybe the weight balance, too much weight on the head?)
> 
> I find omega seamaster SMP quartz 41mm extremely comfortable with omega rubber strap on 100gr.
> 
> This Glycine seems light enough as you say and probably with the rubber strap it might be even less than 100gr.
> 
> Have already casio g-shock for comfort but i m looking also for mechanical watches.
Click to expand...

No worries. And yeah I find it wears pretty light. I pair it with a perlon keeping with the thin dive watch theme. It wears more like a dress watch than a dive watch really. But yeah solid tool mechanical.


----------



## bva

Was going to sell my combat stealth (pre invicta) but no takers and kept, glad I did as really like it now


----------



## Deputy Dave

My Glycine Combat Sub GL0095 48mm, with custom made Toshi strap in 24mm military grey with pale yellow stitching (tried to match the pips and lume as closely as possible) and handmade "knife edge" buckle...the strap was half the cost of the watch (the watch being purchased through the well know avenue of "watchgooroo") but really sets it off, and makes it one-of-a-kind, as well as being more comfortable


----------



## mxxxxxm30

bva said:


> Was going to sell my combat stealth (pre invicta) but no takers and kept, glad I did as really like it now


Same thing with my combat sub (titan). At first I felt it was a bit flashy and almost got rid of it. Now after finding the right strap, I really like it for its uniqueness. And also for its comfort and accuracy. It's a great summer watch, mainly because it looks amazing in direct sunlight.

Some of there styles are a little out there, but some of them just need the right strap or the right attire to make them work.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Here she is.


----------



## Thunder1

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Here she is.


A Golden Eye?..looked a little closer, this baby looks as good or better...nice choice!!..


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Thunder1 said:


> mxxxxxm30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> A Golden Eye?..looked a little closer, this baby looks as good or better...nice choice!!..
Click to expand...

No the Titan. Kinda similar to the golden eye tho. And thanks!


----------



## Sugman

Y'all are right...the right strap can really make these watches pop. I think I'll keep this watch on this strap for a while.


----------



## Earthbound

I've had my new sub now almost a week. Ordered some Blue Shark straps for it and have it on this one now. Also purchased a black silicon strap with orange in the holes. In 6 days the watch is just 4 seconds fast. I'm so impressed with this watch in every way.


----------



## Earthbound

Sorry. Double post


----------



## Craustin1

Looks great on that strap.



Earthbound said:


> I've had my new sub now almost a week. Ordered some Blue Shark straps for it and have it on this one now. Also purchased a black silicon strap with orange in the holes. In 6 days the watch is just 4 seconds fast. I'm so impressed with this watch in every way.
> View attachment 15221785


----------



## Nipperdog

Here is my GL077 Blue Dial. This is a lot of bang for the Buck, and an ETA 2824-2 to boot. Nice and light on the wrist


----------

